# Autoglym Liquid Hard Wax???



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

is Autoglym Liquid Hard Wax any good? my paint is clean,clayed and waxed regularly using nattys blue paste wax.......is it ok to use Autoglym Liquid Hard Wax,as ive run out of nattys........oir is it a no go?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its the trade version of extra gloss protection i think, good sealant..


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, trade EGP & cracking stuff

A doddle to use with a great finish & excellent longevity:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

EGP is a great product, lasts the british weather with ease, and makes self cleaning the car easier i have found...


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

is it ok to use Autoglym Liquid Hard Wax,as ive run out of nattys........oir is it a no go? 
Autoglym 
Autoglym - A UK based Manufacturer of car care products.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep.....


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes but you need to prep with srp first really. Can't put this over nattys.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

ryand said:


> Yes but you need to prep with srp first really. Can't put this over nattys.


ok thanks........dont want use srp as ive done all that clayed it,used a polish and now used nattys a few times,i dont want go back to polishing after using a wax.....thats not right is it?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

vw754 said:


> ok thanks........dont want use srp as ive done all that clayed it,used a polish and now used nattys a few times,i dont want go back to polishing after using a wax.....thats not right is it?


You can't put it over the wax. Always seal then wax. So start again with srp or put more wax over nattys. Liquid hard wax is misleading in that its not a wax, its a sealant. Hth.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

ryand said:


> You can't put it over the wax. Always seal then wax. So start again with srp or put more wax over nattys. Liquid hard wax is misleading in that its not a wax, its a sealant. Hth.


It does contain a blend of waxes & synthetics:thumb:

I'd go new radiant wax + EGP / LHW:detailer:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

EGP has got carnauba in it.


----------

